#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-20
<Bruto> ciao a tutti
<Bruto> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<donatas_s> Qual è il problema?
<vkkr> sveiki
<psichas> turiu klausimu :)
<psichas> radau viena faila tekstini bet jame kazkaip keistai uzsifruotas paswordas :) vartotojas ir slaptazodis , bet neiskaitomais hieroglifais :)
<vyvea> nu tai reiketu issiaiskinti kokia koduote uzkoduotas tas password'as ir aiskintis(manau su Google) kaip tokia koduote atkoduoti
<rtfb> psichas, kas per failas, bene koks /etc/passwd?
<psichas> nea
<psichas> tai vienos programos sukurtas tekstinis failiukas
<psichas> per ja jungiesi i java apleta
<psichas> ir kas keisciausia saugoja pass ir butent tam faile
<psichas> java kalba ta programele parasyta
<rtfb> ok, o koks Å¡iaip jau klausimas?
<psichas> issiaiskinti kaip man perskaityti paswordus
<psichas> galiu pakopinti kaip pavizdi viena
<psichas> nikas@email.lt#}âë]ÿFñ 1!Ðš»8x¬#
<psichas> zodziu tokia velniava
<psichas> cia matosi nikas perskirtas # ir paswordas, na bent esu tuo tikras, gal cia ir ne pass bet manau kad passowdas
<rtfb> passwordai kaip taisyklė niekur nerašomi, ko pasekoje neskaitomi
<rtfb> tai bendru atveju, bandai kažką ne taip daryt
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-24
<aress> Sveiki
<aress> ka sita komanda daro? sudo echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
